# 2014 Cruze won't start



## Cntrl (Jul 22, 2017)

My son has a 2014 Cruze push to start when you press the start button the dash lights up as normal but there are no sounds coming from engine to indicate it is trying to turn over to start. We have changed the battery, replaced starter, and checked all the fuses, to no avail, we did however find that running a cable from the positive side of the battery directly to the starter will start the car, we don't run it for fear of a fire but it does start with that in place, any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Could be the negative battery cable which would be replaced under special extended coverage. Perhaps a dealer visit is in your future


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Relay possibly? The starter is a higher draw item and usually has a relay to operate it. Try switching out the crank or starter relay for a different one to rule it out.


----------



## Cntrl (Jul 22, 2017)

In looking at the 
[h=1]14311B: Special Coverage Adjustment – Negative Battery Cable Loose – 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze[/h]would the negative battery cable not going through the current sensor cause this issue? was looking at the loose cable repair and noticed the neg cable is not going through the sensor but just from battery to ground bolt.


----------



## Cntrl (Jul 22, 2017)

Also found running the cable from the positive term to the starter does start the car but after removing the cable the battery drains. Does the alternator have something connected to it that may have something to do with it not starting?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I assume this is with foot on the brake and the brake light switch is good?


----------



## Cntrl (Jul 22, 2017)

Taxman said:


> I assume this is with foot on the brake and the brake light switch is good?


Yes


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes. It should be fine to run the car after starting it using jumper cable to parallel the troublesome wire/segment. Remove the jumper after starting.


----------



## Cntrl (Jul 22, 2017)

eli said:


> Yes. It should be fine to run the car after starting it using jumper cable to parallel the troublesome wire/segment. Remove the jumper after starting.


The battery starts to drain then, like its getting nothing from the alt.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Cntrl said:


> In looking at the
> *14311B: Special Coverage Adjustment – Negative Battery Cable Loose – 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze*
> 
> would the negative battery cable not going through the current sensor cause this issue? was looking at the loose cable repair and noticed the neg cable is not going through the sensor but just from battery to ground bolt.


As @Eddy Cruze suggested, if you’ve never replaced the Neg Batt cable, spend the $20 bucks and install it correctly routed through the current sensor. Too many weird electrical gremlins associated with faulty cables.

Yeah there’s a Special coverage for free but not really worth the hassle waiting around a dealership.

May not be your problem but definitely worth the few bucks to eliminate that possibility.


----------



## Cntrl (Jul 22, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> As @*Eddy Cruze* suggested, if you’ve never replaced the Neg Batt cable, spend the $20 bucks and install it correctly routed through the current sensor. Too many weird electrical gremlins associated with faulty cables.
> 
> Yeah there’s a Special coverage for free but not really worth the hassle waiting around a dealership.
> 
> May not be your problem but definitely worth the few bucks to eliminate that possibility.


My son just told me that he and a buddy also did that, I din't know until he came home from work today.


----------

